# I want my exhaust to pop on decel!!!



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a 2003 mkiv jetta APR stage 2 with a catless APR downpipe. no resonator to a dc sport muffler. I have order the VAG usb cable and downloaded the V-Tune software as well as the Uni-Settings software. Now I am wondering if i increase the fuel % on the decel load from 100% to 130% will i start getting pops on decel? i want that srt4 rumble and pop. i know its possible. if anyone can tell me if this will work and knows how to get these pops out of the 1.8t. or if anyone knows how to disable the overrun fuel cut? or retard time alittle to get some pops? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

mkiv1097 said:


> I have a 2003 mkiv jetta APR stage 2 with a catless APR downpipe. no resonator to a dc sport muffler. I have order the VAG usb cable and downloaded the V-Tune software as well as the Uni-Settings software. Now I am wondering if i increase the fuel % on the decel load from 100% to 130% will i start getting pops on decel? i want that srt4 rumble and pop. i know its possible. if anyone can tell me if this will work and knows how to get these pops out of the 1.8t. or if anyone knows how to disable the overrun fuel cut? or retard time alittle to get some pops? any help would be greatly appreciated.


:banghead:


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Stop.

A 3" turbo back with no cat will pop on it's own. If you remove the muffler too, it will pop slightly louder. I am straight piped (but I hate it) and get enough pops. Happens on stock tune and stage1/2/3+ tunes, bt's. No need to go messing with fueling, you'll likely blow your motor.


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

my exhaust barely pops at all... i just want some pops on decal. not like bangs and flames. just some nice pops when i take my foot off the gas.. anyone have any ideas other than telling me I'm stupid for wanting my car to pop a little..


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

mkiv1097 said:


> my exhaust barely pops at all... i just want some pops on decal. not like bangs and flames. just some nice pops when i take my foot off the gas.. anyone have any ideas other than telling me I'm stupid for wanting my car to pop a little..


 Buy a vr6


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

i love the sound of the vr6 but i know for a fact people have used these tuning programs to make there 1.8t exhaust pop a bit more without harming anything. i was just hoping someone could chime in and give me some info but i guess not.


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

now how can i tune my 1.8t to crackle like that in between shifts like that gti in that link?!?! i know its a vr6 in the video but there must be a way to get the 1.8 to do that. i know theres a way i just dont know how.. anyone?


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

so a wot box


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a GIAC tune, 3"DP and 2.5" GHL stainless catback, I get lots of pops. The catback will be for sale soon if nothing else works for you.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

more information about your exhaust setup would be helpful. you specify nowhere what size any of the system is, which plays a big part in how it performs under accel and decel. it will def. pop with the right setup, especially a full 3" system, but not like some of the asshats in SRT4's who are all bark and no bite


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

my exhaust on my car now a 3" APR downpipe to stock piping. resonator was taken out and its all stock piping to a dc sport muffler on the back. you think if i did a full 3" it would pop more? no one has any info on the tuning?


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

That's most of your problem then. APR downpipes are catted and the stock system is 2.25".


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

mkiv1097 said:


> my exhaust on my car now a 3" APR downpipe to stock piping. resonator was taken out and its all stock piping to a dc sport muffler on the back. you think if i did a full 3" it would pop more? no one has any info on the tuning?


yes, that is by far your problem. you're also going to have a pretty substantial power loss because the system is so choked up getting reduced after the downpipe. get a full 3" system and she'll rumble pretty good upon decel and even free up a few ponies. your stage 2 file should have been written to require upgraded downpipe and exhaust



GasInMyVeins said:


> That's most of your problem then. APR downpipes are catted and the stock system is 2.25".


read first post, downpipe is catless. through almost every manufacturer you have the option of catted or not


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

To make your exhaust pop on decel, you need excess fuel in your exaust manifold (with no or delayed deceleration fuel cut off) and retarded ignition (lets say -10deg advance). This will rumble and pop continuously as long as you decelerate. I have no idea how to accomplish this on the factory ECU though.


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

i have a software on my laptop that alows me to add more fuel on decel and also tune ignition timing on the stock ecu. and yes my downpipe has NO cat. so if i go into the setting and add a bit more fuel on the decel and retard my timing a tiny bit i will get the decel pops im looking for?


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

does anyone know how to do what SIM said? anyone? what sim said is exactly what im looking for. add fuel or delay or turn off the decel fuel cut off. would just retarding the timing a bit and adding a bit of fuel on decel get nice pops? i know im not the only one that wants there 1.8t to pop on decel


----------



## Carcosa (Jan 1, 2016)

Here, this thread goes over the basics on how to get the exhaust to pop on overrun. 

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=290923&page=6

Since you said you're running on stock catback, you may not be able to get what you're wanting to do. I would recommend going full 3in.


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

One of the guys in that thread was saying that they adjusting time to 4 or 5 with the sps3. Is there a way to adjust that with v-tune or uni setting? That would be awesome if I could do that. Someone let me know please


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

This thread is ****ing stupid.


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

so dont read it lol


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> This thread is ****ing stupid.


:beer:


----------



## mkiv1097 (Mar 29, 2016)

is there a way to shut off overrun fuel cut entirely?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

all paths lead to your exhaust system being sub par, and quite frankly out of spec for your tune, so just buy a $200 3" system off ebay and make your popping noises up and down the road. why complicate things by fu(king with the computer???

on that note, this will be my last comment on the matter


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

mkiv1097 said:


> is there a way to shut off overrun fuel cut entirely?


:banghead:


----------



## silviu_18t (May 17, 2014)

The only way: set tps to 4.7% on idle.When you press the pedal,the tps goes to about 2% and then you get fuel cut and you can mantain that popping sound as much as you can!!! This must be done by a tuner!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> This thread is ****ing stupid.


Agreed. This is what happens when you have a generation of snow flakes.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

TheDeckMan said:


> Agreed. This is what happens when you have a generation of snow flakes.


Baaaaaaaahahahahahahahahhahaha, so Truuuuue, but be careful. They might request a safe space lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Baaaaaaaahahahahahahahahhahaha, so Truuuuue, but be careful. They might request a safe space lol


Don't worry the Constitution protects them from them having feelings hurt


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Lol


----------



## dem3500 (Mar 27, 2015)

hahaaaa the last few comments pretty much sum up my felings too! haha


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

I find this topic mildly entertaining opcorn:

OP, you can always try a potato


----------



## silviu_18t (May 17, 2014)

If he wants to pop,let the guy pop.First of all a soda can make better popping.Some post are weirder but this is the esence of tunning:freedom and mistake.!!! Popping can be done!!! All race car pops!!!


----------



## silviu_18t (May 17, 2014)

Let the guy do this mistake.Only from this mistake he can became a better person-After police officer impound the car for popping!!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

silviu_18t said:


> If he wants to pop,let the guy pop.First of all a soda can make better popping.Some post are weirder but this is the esence of tunning:freedom and mistake.!!! Popping can be done!!! All race car pops!!!


FYI my race car does not "pop" if it pops then the tune is not spot on.


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

Vegeta Gti said:


> This thread is ****ing stupid.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

After reading all the flaming of this poor guy, i know what he is talking about and i love the sound of it... You can hear it between gears and after second gear, i would actually like it to last a little longer as well, i lightly tap the gas coasting down hills in town to make it rumble a little more!

https://youtu.be/1_PTmyXdyf0


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Alec's TT said:


> After reading all the flaming of this poor guy, i know what he is talking about and i love the sound of it... You can hear it between gears and after second gear, i would actually like it to last a little longer as well, i lightly tap the gas coasting down hills in town to make it rumble a little more!
> 
> https://youtu.be/1_PTmyXdyf0


I have a feeling most people who are having fun with this guy have cars that sound like what he's after. He's just trying to do it half-a$$ backwards.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

My car does it, but it has a proper exhaust I built, it's big turbo, 1000cc injectors not including meth, etc etc etc


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

My race car pops cos flow and fuel for cooling, etc.

Engineering and fabrication done right.


----------

